# [c++//Capl]Array werte speichern und abgleichen



## Metman (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit dem Programm CanAlyzer in einem Fahrzeug CAN Signale auslesen und auswerten. In CanAlyzer gibt es dazu eine Programmierumgebung, genannt CAPL ( C++ Syntax ).
Ich möchte die Fahrpedalstellung in einem Array speichern und auswerten (die Steigung(Gradient) soll später berechnet werden). Dies soll ständig passieren. Die Frequenz für dieses Signal beträgt 20Hz. Es sollen jeweils 3 Werte überprüft werden (alle 50 ms einen neuen Wert erfassen).

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben wie man sowas machen könnte?

best regards
m3tm4n


----------



## zaki (30. März 2008)

Genau das Problem habe ich jetzt! Kann mir hier jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

